# Nice surprise



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2018)

I picked up a large round of eucalyptus a while back, I think it's coolibah. It appeared straight grained and unexceptional, but it was big so I grabbed it for a couple of bowls. When I cut it down the middle it revealed this nice bees wing, almost looks pixelated in person. A coat of oil first, and just now sprayed with poly. About 16" on the long axis. Natural edge.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2018)

It looks like a digital bowl!!
Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2018)

Beauty! Love the shape and the figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2018)

So when stuff doesn't go the way you thought they would it turns out better? That is some amazing luck you have because that kind of stuff doesn't happen to normal people. Like me...

It is beautiful and blah blah like always you lucky so and so...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 8, 2018)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice bowl, love the wood grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Really nice! What does the inside look like? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Chuck! The inside looks a lot like the outside, except curved the other way I will pots a finished pic in a few days, just got so excited when the finish hit it, I took a phone pic.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice as usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 8, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So when stuff doesn't go the way you thought they would it turns out better? That is some amazing luck you have because that kind of stuff doesn't happen to normal people. Like me...
> 
> It is beautiful and blah blah like always you lucky so and so...


Normal Really????????????????????????????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 8, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I picked up a large round of eucalyptus a while back, I think it's coolibah. It appeared straight grained and unexceptional, but it was big so I grabbed it for a couple of bowls. When I cut it down the middle it revealed this nice bees wing, almost looks pixelated in person. A coat of oil first, and just now sprayed with poly. About 16" on the long axis. Natural edge.....
> View attachment 139518



beeswing visible mostly at 90 degrees from bark?


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 8, 2018)

More pictures, pleeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> beeswing visible mostly at 90 degrees from bark?


Yup, on the quarter sawn face....


----------



## TimR (Jan 9, 2018)

Beautifus! Let's see the right side up view too please...


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2018)

Couple more pics, as requested....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ClintW (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow! That is just amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 10, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Couple more pics, as requested....
> View attachment 139583 View attachment 139584


never seen it with the beeswing all the way out including the sapwood

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow...just wow,wow,wow.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful form and finish. Excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome wood and awesome turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

